# Kombi 130R, unusual Carb?



## MiloFrance (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New year all, hope it goes better than the last one!
I'm trying to service the carb on my Kombi but there doesn't seem to be a service kit anywhere, even in China! I can find half of it in one kit, and the other half in another but that seems a bit ridiculous. It's a ZAMA C1Q with the following engraved on it: S176 4180/13A 530A.
Is it possible to put a more common carb on it? what carbs do any of yours have?


----------

